# Rats Available for Adoption - Tamaqua, PA



## TotesforRealzRattery (Jun 14, 2013)

Http://www.TotesforRealzRattery.weebly.com


Visit our website and if you find someone you like, let us know!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please re-read the rules that you agreed to when registering this forum.

The discussion of intentional breeding is not allowed here and the advertising of planned litters is a direct violation of the terms that you agreed to.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-Rules-READ-BEFORE-POSTING-Updated-12-04-2012


----------

